# cilantro/coriander is it the same??



## ojosverdes (May 14, 2005)

I posted this somewhere else too but just realized it would be better here...
I am hoping someone can set the record strait once and for all. I want to know if cilantro and coriander are really one in the same. At the moment I live in Germany and while the coriander here looks like cilantro, it has a very different scent and flavor. The websites I have looked up so far say they are same so I have either completely lost my taste buds or maybe there really is a slight difference. Does anyone have an answer for me? Thank you to anyone who might be able to help.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Cilantro is the "herb" (leaves) as Coriander is the "seed" of the plant.

Cilantro is an herb, coriander is a spice. They are both from the same species.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey oh

http://www.uni-graz.at/~katzer/engl/...?Cori_sat.html

http://www.uni-graz.at/~katzer/engl/...?Eryn_foe.html

Essentially it is a matter of cultivars. Seads being important for corriander, and leaves being important for cilantro. So, scrawny leaved plants with spindly stems and large clusters of large seads on the corriander plants, and big full leaves on the cilantro plants. Same plant, different cultivar is all.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Coriander happens when you allow Cilantro to go to seed. I had beautiful Cilantro growing last year and I allowed it to go to seed. Eventually the leaves shrunk away and I was left with a ton of Coriander seeds. This year I plan to control my Cilantro. I would rather have Cilantro all summer than Coriander all year!


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Keep in mind that the growing condition's and age of harvest will all change the flavor. Here in Los Angeles I have gone to the same market, and at different times and have gotten cilantro's that have tasted a little different at times. Typically they varied in strength of flavor and aroma.

Also they might be growing different strains of corriender/cilantro herb.


----------



## ojosverdes (May 14, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who replied. It is so nice to hear from people who know what they are talking about. Have a great day!!


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Cilantro’s nomenclature is somewhat confusing. The entire plant and the seeds are properly named coriander, while the leaves alone are cilantro. Colloquially, the entire plant and leaves are referred to as cilantro and only the seeds as coriander. 

Chrose:

I grow cilantro every year. In fact, I just bought an entire flat of it yesterday. I don't mind ending up with the seeds but I would like the leaves to last longer. How can you control it that you will get leaves all year?

Mark


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

The only way I know of--and I've yet to be really successful at this--is to sow seeds every week or two, so once one batch is used up or bolting, the next one is ready.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Mark I'm actually a neophyte at growing Cilantro so I defer to Phoebe....however what I'm going to try this time is to not let them seed and to keep pulling leaves. Also I will be using the Alaska Bountea system so we'll see what if anything that does to it as well.


----------



## andy m. (Mar 6, 2005)

To further confuse the issue, I have noticed in recipes that originate in Europe, cilantro is often referred to as coriander leaves or simply as coriander.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Alaska Bountea system??????????????


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

www.alaskabountea.com 
Also see my threads in the Chefs Garden for more info.


----------



## shahar (Dec 15, 1999)

for extra confusion cilantro is sometimes called chinese parsly. especially in older books. Like circa 1950.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

So the upshot of all this is: You have to figure out from the context of the recipe whether it's calling for 
whole or ground coriander seeds -- usually measured in teaspoons or tablespoons and added before cooking as a spice;
or 
cilantro / coriander leaves / Chinese parsley -- measured in [fractions of] cups or tablespoons, often described as "chopped" or "minced" and used raw, and often added at or near the end as a garnish.

Either one might be added to a marinade, but you can take your cue from the amount and form.

Hope this helps clear up some of the confusion.

But now, to make it even more complicated: don't confuse cilantro with *CULANTRO*, which is a different herb entirely.  Culantro is used in Latin American cooking, and I doubt it's common in Germany. I mean, it isn't even all that easy to get in my local stores catering to Central Americans and Caribbean Hispanics.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

This is incorrect. In the case of your description, *the seed and foilage come from the same cultivar*

Your links are for entirely different species of plants.

Most cookbooks or recipes geared toward Americans will be refer to the definition of "Cilantro" as the foilage of the plant (Coriandrum sativum) and "Corriander" as the seed the Coriandrum sativum plant creates.

Cilantro









Corriander









There are many similar plants. Suzanne mentioned Culantro (Mexican Cilantro) is pronounced (Koo lan tro). There is also Vietnamese Cilantro, an entirely different herb but similar in taste.

*Here are terms for "American" Cilantro in other countries:*

Albanian
Koriandër e kultivuar

Amharic
Dimbilal

Arabic
Kuzbara, Kazbarah

Armenian
Kinj

Bengali
Dhoney

Bulgarian
Koriandur

Burmese
Nan nan zee (fruits), Nan nan bin (herb), Naunau

Catalan
Celiàndria, Coriandre

Chinese
Yan Shi, Fan Yan Sui, Yuen sai, Wan-Swee, heong choy(herb), Hu sui (fruits)

Croatian
Korijandar

Czech
Koriandr

Danish
Coriander

Dutch
Ketoembar, Koriander

English
Coriander, Chinese parsley, Indian parsley (herb)

Esperanto
Koriandro

Estonian
Aedkoriander, Koriander

Farsi
Geshniz

Finnish
Korianteri

French
Coriandre, Punaise mâle, Persil arabe

Gaelic
Coireiman, Lus a choire

Georgian
Khinji

German
Koriander, Wanzenkümmel, Chinesische Petersilie, Indische Petersilie (herb)

Greek
?????????, ?????????, ?????????

*
Koliandro, Koriantro, Koriandro

Gujrati
Dhane, Dhana (fruits), Kothmir (herb)

Hebrew
Gad, Kusbara

Hindi
Dhania , dhanya(fruits), Hara dhania (herb)

Hungarian
Koriander, Cigánypetrezselyem, Beléndf?, Zergef?

Icelandic
Kóríander

Indonesian
Ketumbar (fruits), Daun ketumbar (herb)

Italian
Coriandolo

Japanese
Koyendoro, Koendoro (herb)

Latvian
Kinzas, Koriandrs

Laotian
hong pomn

Lithuanian
Kalendra

Kannada
Havija, Kambari

Khmer
Vannsui, Chi van-suy

Laotian
Phak hom pom, phak hom pam (herb)

Malay
Ketumbar (fruits), Daun ketumbar, Wansui (herb), Penjilang

Malayalam
Kottamalli

Marathi
Dhanya, Dhane (fruits), Kothimbir (herb)

Norwegian
Koriander

Pahlawi
Gishniiz

Pashto
Gashneez

Polish
Kolendra siewna

Portuguese
Coentro

Romanian
Coriandru

Russian
Kinza, Kishnets (herb); Koriandr (fruits)

Sanskrit
Dhaniyaka, Kustumburi

Singhalese
Kotthamallie

Slovak
Koriander

Slovenian
Koriander

Spanish
Coriandro, Cilantro, Cilandrio, Culantro

Swahili
Giligilani

Swedish
Koriander

Tagalog
Kulantro, Unsuey, Wansuey, Uan-soi (herb)

Tamil
Kothamalli

Telugu
Dhaniyalu, Kotimiri

Thai
Pak chi met, Phak hom, Phak Cheethai (herb), Mellet pak chi (fruits)

Tibetan
Sona pentsom, So na pad tshom

Turkish
Ki?ni?, Ki?nic

Ukrainian
Koriandr posyvnyj

Urdu
Dhania

Vietnamese
Mui, Ngo, Ngo ta, Ngò Rí(herb)


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

I would dissagree. The web site that I refference in my responce is one of the more complete web references on plants online for the general person that generally likes to cook and generally wants a bit more information that the general public. However, he rarely mentions or persues the issue of variatals or cultivars with his information. He states only the base latin names and ends there, instead dealing with what makes an herb the herb it is, and how it is used, and also its general history. This herb has a long history, and any plant with a long history has diverse varietys available.

I have planted the corriander seads (bought as seads), and grown plants that were spindly and leafless but produced big clusters of nice seeds. Obviously not a seed from which the leaves would be used.

So, yes, I think that there are plants that will produce more sead than leaf, and plants that will produce more leaf than seed.

As to there being two links, both links come up as corriander on a search on that sight. I realise that only the first link is the specific plant in general that is being discussed.

Oh, and on a little bit of google searching, I was able to find five cultivars of this herb, developed for leaf, grow season, and weather conditions.

http://www.bobvila.com/ProductServic...riander-1.html
Of which two are still available, and
http://www.agr.gov.sk.ca/docs/crops/...orianderff.asp
with the text:
I am sure there is a lot more than these too. Just a quick bit of googleing.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I should have clarified but I was in a hurry... My response was specifically based on the links you provided in your original post. I am very familiar with Gernot Katzer's site, and have been for several years and have correspond with him. My post was not in response to the source of the information but rather your explanation of it, which could be confusing and misleading especially with the inclusion of the second link as *Suzanne* clarifies in her post. Although I realize it was not intentional - it was oversimplified. I am not disagreeing with you that the difference in cultivars is responsible for the "very different scent and flavor" *ojosverdes* is experiencing.

While it is easy to google or use other search services for information, this particular topic does not have a simple answer due to the number of variables which need to be taken into consideration.

Your post can easily lead one to believe that some cultivars are only good for one and not the other of seed or foilage production. But the reality is that there are cultivars which have both sufficient foliage for harvest as well as sufficient seed production for use as a spice. Bigger seeds are not necessarily better for use as a spice in culinary endeavors. Both large and small seeds are used as the spice corriander. What is available or common in some regions, may not be available or preferred in others.

To those not familiar with plant taxonomy, which the average person usually is not, your post suggests you are referring to each of the the two species for which you provided links as "cultivars". When in reality, neither of the links themselves are specifically for cultivars, but rather the "species" - both of which are in the same Apiacceae (parsley) family.

_Coriandrum sativum L_
(commonly known as cilantro)

_Eryngium foetidum L._
(commonly known as Culantro which is often a substitute for cilantro, and has a well known common name of Mexican Coriander)

Had you listed only the first link of your first post along with specific cultivar/variety names which can be found at links in your latest post, then this would have been a much more accurate depiction of different cultivars. There are often numerous cultivars of specific species.

The reality is, that the answer to the title and post of the original question for which this thread was created is: Yes, the terms cilantro and coriander can both refer to the same species of plants. This is due to colloquial differences. Each of the terms are common names and both (as MarkV said) can refer to seed depending on where you are in the world, while cilantro is typically referrs only to foilage.

To further complicate the explanation, there are different "cultivars" (commonly referred to as "variety" or "selection") of species which serves as an explanation for the "...very different scent and flavor" of what you've had access to based on region and what was made available at that time. And finally, as *shahar* mentions, in addition to cultivar/varitey names, common names such as "chinese parsely" are also used.

As for planting and your personal experience, numerous factors besides the genetics of the seed can influence foilage growth and seed production. In this case, _Coriandrum sativum_ is extremely short lived unless it is a slow bolting variety. It is also very particular about the environment in which it is grown - being highly sensitive (more than the average plant) to soil, nutrients, temperature, light, moisture, and drainage. As moderator of The Chef's Garden Forum, if you would like to discuss your gardening experiences please feel free to stop in and contribute to existing threads or start your own. 

And yes, there are hundreds of cultivars of _Coriandrum sativum L_ in existence.

*MarkV*, *Chrose* is correct. It is unlikely you will get your cilantro plants to produce longer than an average of two weeks, more with a slow bolting variety. The best method to use is succession planting. If you plant seeds every two weeks for a total of six weeks, and allow some plants to go to seed and self sow, you should have some amount of cilantro thru the rest of the season depending on your location and where you plant them. Specify your zone and I will be able to provide more specific advice.

Also, please don't forget to search The Chef's Garden Forum for existing threads with more advice:

http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...ead.php?t=6275
http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...ead.php?t=7425


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Ya know..............I never get tired of hearing that phrase


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

lol :roll:


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

I got ya. Yes, my first post was a two thoughter. The links were only for a "huh, what?" type of answer.

My text though is correct, just not fully correct. Varietals exist for many many reasons for all plants activly grown by humans, some for climate, or season etc., and others for flavour, or size etc. and some just because of locked geography. I simply didn't want to google at that point, only to say, ya, the same, but not nessesarily. What you buy as the sead as a spice may not nessesarily be the exact same plant you buy as an herb.


----------



## lucicle (May 14, 2005)

I live in England and have never heard the expressions 'Chinese parsley' or Indian parsley used for coriander. Over here, we always call it coriander, whether leaves or seeds.


----------



## ojosverdes (May 14, 2005)

I guess that is why I asked the question in the first place. We only have the option of Coriander, seeds or leaves here too . Weird how one thing can have so many names.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Chrose:

You put the "ool" in "cool."

:smoking: 

Mark


----------



## shahar (Dec 15, 1999)

Asian currie recipes often call on using the root of cilantro.
Is that just the way cilantro is sold in SEasia? Is there a kind of cilantro grown specificlly for root, like parsly root and celery root?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

There will always be varieties which may or may not be better suited for specific traits, however, in this case what is used is most likely whatever cultivar is commonly grown in the regions where the demand exists. If you grow it at home, you should be fine so long as the soil and environment are optimum for growing a healthy plant which will produce healthy foilage and roots since each feeds the other.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Mudbug:

I'm sorry I didn't say this sooner, but your previous reply with all the cilantro info was awesome.

Mark


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

I second that! :bounce:


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Umm.. ever hear the phrase "More than I wanted to know?"  

Seriously, I did enjoy the cilantro lore. I'm always interested in food technicalities and background, and I do use a lot of cilantro.

Thanks for the effort. Hope I get the chance to order cilantro in every language mentioned!

Mike


----------



## chef mike (Apr 11, 2005)

Never too much information!
Fact is, cilantro is the word for coriander in Spanish.
We have applied some of the usages aforementioned because older European and English cookery didn't employ much use of the fresh herb, mainly the seed.
We've learned and applied the use of the name (and leaf) cilantro in the U.S. because of hispanic influence in our cooking. (much as we've picked up the deplorable idea that any meat or even vegies cooked up with peppers and onions, ready to wrap in a wheat flat-bread- commonly known as a "tortilla"- is "fajitas". It actually is the name for a cut of beef which we generally recognize as skirt or skirt steak. It gets the name(in English and in Spanish) from the anatomical position. Chickens, Turkeys and Shrimps don't have this cut; but it's a slick way of marketing a style of cooking or serving the items.
"A little knowledge is a dangerous thing.", so they say. These forums are the place to share.
There's coriander leaf and coriander seed, just like there is "hoja de cilantro" and "semilla de cilantro"
By the way- if you ask for a "tortilla" in Spain, you'll most likely be served an Omelette.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Well my Cilantro is not faring as I had hoped. The Bountea system may have helped it's growth, but when the plants were about 8" high or so they started to bolt a bit. I cut the flowers back and the feathery leaves which start to get the strong, raw, Coriander odor. I have kept cutting back the flowering stems and it has done nothing to help the Cilantro grow. In fact the growth is relatively stagnant. I might be wrong about this, but it seems almost as if the Cilantro only grows to a certain level and then you either dig it up and use it or you get Coriander. The fact is as much as I like it, one can only use so much of it every week so maybe I ought to harvest what I have and make Cilantro oil and just use that over the winter and rest of the summer.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Chrose:

I think you are right about only getting so much of the good leaves before it flowers and produces seeds. I don't cut my flowering stems. I let them go. I want the seeds. I wait until they turn brown and harvest them. I plant so much cilantro that I have enough fresh coriander to last me until the next year.

This spring I planted 24 cilantro plants. They are now at least 2 feet high and flowering like mad. 

Mark


----------

